# [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..



## badnaffy (24. Oktober 2011)

*[How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte Euch hier mal anhand von Fotos ein paar meiner Headset-mods vorstellen 
und erklären auf welche verschiedenen Mods man aus einem Kopfhörer ein Headset machen kann. 
(Die Bilder bitte zum vergrößern anklicken, die meisten müssten in Full-HD sein, 
so daß man auch an die Details ranzoomen kann.)

Vorher möchte ich kurz die folgende Frage beantworten: 
"Warum sollte ich einen Kopfhörer modden? Es gibt doch fertige Headsets wie Sand am Meer"

Grundsätzlich wäre da erstmal das Preisleistungsverhältniss,
ein Produkt wo Headset drauf steht kostet grundsätzlich immer mehr Geld als ein gleichwertiger Kopfhörer.. 
und ich finde ab einem Preis in den oberen Regionen, kann man bei Headsets keine Qualitätssteigerung mehr erwarten.
Auch ein 300 Euro Headset klingt nicht halb so gut wie ein gleichteurer Kopfhörer.
Wirklich richtig gut klingende Headsets gibts meiner meinung nach nicht.
Ich habe an die 25 Headsets ausprobiert.. von 50 bis 300 Euro,
mein Fazit: Ich würde nie wieder etwas kaufen wo "Headset" drauf steht.

Ein Kopfhörer klingt einfach immer besser.. auch im nicht High-End bereich.. 
Ein Beispiel das ich immer gerne bennene, ist das so genannte High-End Headset "Beyerdynamic MMX300",
dies kostet rund 280 Euro und ist sicher nicht schlecht,
Fakt ist aber auch das es KH im 150 Euro Bereich gibt, die deutlich besser klingen und die kosten nur knapp die Hälfte.. 

Aber ich möchte hier keine Kaufempfehlungen geben, oder gar diverse Headsets schlecht reden.
Daher kommen wir wieder zum Thema: moding

Wenn Ihr euren KH modden wollt, sollte man Grundsätzlich zwischen 2 Mods unterscheiden.
Da gibts den ganz normalen Full-Mod in dem ihr alles nach euren Wünschen verändern b.z.w. modifizieren könnt...
und dann gibts da den "Untouched-Mod", das Bedeutet man baut sich seinen KH zwar zum Headset um, schrottet dabei aber nicht die Garantie.. d.h.: keine Kabel trennen, nicht aufschrauben, keine Löcher bohren usw... 

Ich stelle euch hier 4 meiner Mods vor, an 2 verschiedenen Kopfhörern, jeweils einen Full-Mod und einen Untouched-Mod. 
 
Die verwendeten Kopfhörer liegen alle in der Preisklasse um die 150€.
gemodet wird ein "*Sennheiser HD598*" Sennheiser HD 598 Stereo Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und ein "*Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro*" BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 Pro 80 Ohm Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Beide KH liegen zwar im selben Preisbereich, aber könnten dennoch unterschiedlicher nicht sein. 
Der "HD598" ist ein HiFi Kopfhörer und er hat eine offene Bauform.
Der "DT770 Pro" ist ein Studiokopfhörer und er hat eine geschlossene Bauform.

Welche Bauform an Kopfhörern Ihr Bevorzugt muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Es gibt mehrere Unterschiede zwischen diesen Bauformen, einige sind maginal andere sehr deutlich.
Der größte Unterschied der beiden Bauformen ist natürlich die akustische Isolierung zu "Außenwelt".
Das ist auch der einzige Unterschied auf den ich hier genauer eingehen möchte.
Weil dieser Unterschied der Isolierung sehr entscheidend sein kann wenn man seinem KH auch als Headset benutzen möchte.

Eine offene Bauform zeichnet sich dadurch aus, das Ihr nicht von der Außenwelt isoliert seit, ihr hört weiterhin was um euch herrum passiert und die anderen Personen in der Umgebung hören euch b.z.w. euren Kopfhörer.
Dies ist mitunter sehr angenehm beim Sprachchat mit Anderen, da ihr so eure eigene Stimme hört und dadurch nicht zum Schreien b.z.w. laut Reden neigt, das passiert sehr schnell bei geschlossenen Kopfhörern. 

Bei einem geschlossenen KH hingegen seid Ihr sehr gut akustisch von dem was um euch Herrum passiert isoliert.
Selbst wenn euer Partner neben euch TV schaut, würde euch das nicht stören beim Zocken.
Und Andersrum könnt Ihr so die andere Person auch nicht stören, da kaum ein Ton nach außen in die Umgebung dringt,
auch wenn Ihr sehr laut hört. Potentielle Probleme kann es hier beim Chatten mit Anderen geben, da Ihr so gut isoliert seid, hört Ihr eure eigene Stimme kaum und redet dadurch automatisch lauter, wenn man nicht aufpasst schreit man sogar fast, ohne es wirklich zu merken.

Welche Kopfhörer Bauform für euch die passende ist, muss jeder für Sich entscheiden.
Grundsätzlich sollte man einen KH möglichst immer Probehören und auch mal eine Weile aufsetzen um zu sehen 
das er gut sitzt.

Ein guter Kopfhörer im Preisbereich um die 150 Euro stampft jedes "Flagschiff Headset" von Razer, Logitech, Turtle-Beach.. und wie sie alle heißen unangespitzt in den Boden.

Kommen wir zu den Mods.

Als Erstes zeige ich euch den *Untouched-Mod* vom *HD598*: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist eigentlich fast nur ein Kabelmod, denn ich habe das Micro an den Kabelstecker mit rangebaut.
Das Kabel vom HD598 ist abnehmbar mit einem Stecker direkt am Kopfhörer, an diesen Stecker habe ich ein Micro besfestigt.
Beide Kabel (Micro+Kopfhörer) wurden dann zusammen in einem farblich passenden Sleeve gelegt, das Ganze noch mit Schrumpschlauch ordentlich befestigen. Fertig. Keinerlei Garantieverlust, Ihr könnt es Jederzeit wieder ins Original umbauen.

Hier kommt der *Untouched-Mod* vom *DT770 Pro*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip das Selbe wie oben, nur das hier noch ein Stecker-Micro verwendet wurde, 
man kann es Jederzeit ab- und an-klicken.
Es wurde ein Bügel gebaut und mit gummi überzogen (damit es optisch zum Rest passt).
Dieser Bügel wurde dann einfach an die Earcaps vom Headset eingeklickt,
die Kabel wieder gemeinsam sleeven... Fertig. 

Hier kommt der *Full-Mod* vom *HD598*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wurde Alles komplett verändert, auch innen wurde Alles neu verkabelt mit hochwertigen Mogami Kabeln.
Die Kabel wurden dann mit "Flexo Noise Reduction Sleeve" gesleevt.
Die Stecker sind von Hicon mit Echtvergoldung.
Als Micro dient die Micro-Zelle und der Arm eines Labtec Micros.


hier nun der *Full-Mod* vom *DT770 Pro* (mein lieblings KH und auch *mein lieblings Mod*  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch hier sind alle Kabel "Mogami 2893"
Die Stecker sind wieder von "Hicon" 
Das Micro ist hier abnehmbar.

Das waren ein paar Auszüge meiner bisheringen Kopfhörer Mods.
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig Inspiration geben
und auch ein wenig die "Angst" nehmen einen Kopfhörer zu modden.
Bei einem Untouched-Mod kann man eigentlich nichts kaput machen beim modversuch. 
Traut euch es aus zu probieren und es wird was Tolles bei rauskommen 
Daher hier mein Aufruf:  "we need more mods"


----------



## Madz (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Sehr schöner Beitrag!  verständlich geschrieben und anständige Fotos. Aber wo Licht ist, da ist der Schatten meist nicht weit, leider ist dies hier ebenfalls so.
Die Fixierung auf die beiden Kopfhörer missfällt mir. Da du nicht genügend auf das unumgängliche Probehören hinweist und verständlicherweise recht begeistert formulierst, werden vermutlich einige zum "Taubkauf" verleitet. Bitte stell dies weiter in den Vordergrund! 


Zudem wäre es sehr schön, wenn du mal auf die Groß/Kleinschreibung achten würdest.


----------



## badnaffy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hallo Madz,
vielen Dank für deine Meinung 
du hast Recht, ich habs mir gerade nochmal durchgelesen, da war schon sehr viel "schwärmen" dabei für meine KH Modelle.
Einige Passagen haben sich schon fast wie ein Verkaufsgespräch gelesen^^ 
Das war so garnicht beabsichtigt... zum Glück gibts ja den Tante-Edit Button, ich werde das alles mal berichtigen.


----------



## badnaffy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

@madz 
gefällt es dir so besser? 
ich habe es ein wenig "neutraler" gestaltet


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Pravasi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Klasse!
Meins sieht dagegen zum brechen aus.


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> @madz
> gefällt es dir so besser?
> ich habe es ein wenig "neutraler" gestaltet


 Ja, gefällt mir besser. Vielleicht wäre noch ein Satz wie "Die gezeigten Kopfhörer dienen nur nur zur Veranschaulichung. Die Modifikationen funktionieren selbstverständlich auch mit jedem anderen Kopfhörer, welche wiederum gänzlich anders klingen. 

Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal dringend dazu aufrufen, vor dem Kauf einem Hifi Fachgeschäft (kein Elekronikmarkt, diese sind ungeeignet) einen Besuch abzustatten oder verschiedene Modelle Online zum Test zu bestellen! <---- Dieser Satz sollte frei stehen und vielleicht sogar unterstrichen/fett gedruckt sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Oktober 2011)

Hmm wenn du sowas als Dienstleistung anbieten würdest könnten sich einige Interessenten finden da nicht jeder seine 300€ KH einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts umbaut.  Sonst sehr schön!  Mal schauen vllt. versuche ich es mal bei meinen K530.


----------



## ssirius (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 

Die Dienstleistung für einen Full-Mod an meinem DT-880 würde ich glatt in Anspruch nehmen. Der ist zwar noch fast neu, würde das Risiko aber eingehen. 

Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mal die genauen Bezeichnungen der benötigten Teile posten könntest. Ich finde die Teile einfach nicht. Das beginnt beim Mikro mit dem biegsamen Teilstück über die Anschlussbuchse, welche im Kopfhörer verschraubt ist, und die Kabel (ca. 4m mit Stecker). 

Zur Anschlussbuchse im KH nochmal. Gibts die auch in silberfarben ?

Edit:
Der Full-Mod am DT-770 Pro ist übrigens der beste *KH zu Headset-Mod*, den ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## Sync (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Mir gefallen alle Mods.. allerdings habe ich das iwo schonmal gesehen.. ich weiß aber nicht wo 
Aber sonst 1A


----------



## badnaffy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



ssirius schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
> 
> Die Dienstleistung für einen Full-Mod an meinem DT-880 würde ich glatt in Anspruch nehmen. Der ist zwar noch fast neu, würde das Risiko aber eingehen.
> 
> ...



vielen dank 
du hast recht das gold hat irgendwie nicht gepasst zum beyer.
ich habe nun den microfon anschluss nochmal neu gemahct mit high end pushpullstecker von lemo.. 
ein stecker + buchse kostet dort allerdings knap 25-30euro  total krank für einen stecker. 
hier sind die bilder mit dem neuen mic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wegen des materials:
das problem ist viele der dinge bekommts du nur auf 30 oder 50 meter rollen.
das mogami zb. man könnte zwar auch andere kabel nutzen aber ich würde bei hochwertigen kopfhörern sowas nicht ausprobieren wollen. sleeve nutze ich von techflex da es dort welche mit stoff antel gibt, die sind weicher und angenehmer an zu fassen.
der sleeve von mdcp-x ist gut für modding in pc's aber nicht für kopfhörer geeignet finde ich.

die lemo push-pull stecker bekommst du hier
https://www.distrelec.de/kabelstecker-b-serie-4pol/lemo/fgg-0b-304-clad52/118581

micro kaufst du dir einfach ein mikrofon deiner wahl mit schwanenhals. die bekommt man für ab 5 euro schon bei ebay. 
vorne kann man dann eine microfonzelle seine wahl reinlöten wenn einem das ebay mic zu minderwertig ist.
bekommst du zb bei conrad
Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik

btw: ein dt880 ist mein nächstes vorhaben  allerdings will ich vorher den dt770 pro erst verkaufen.
ich drucke mein geld ja auch nicht selber 




Sync schrieb:


> Mir gefallen alle Mods.. allerdings habe ich das iwo schonmal gesehen.. ich weiß aber nicht wo
> Aber sonst 1A



vielleicht hier in der casemod ecke --> ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/175196-sennheiser-hd598-kopfhoerer-zu-headset-mod.html

da habe ich mein untouched mod schonmal vorgestellt vor einer weile.
oder aus dem hifi forum dort hab ich meinen thread auch gepostet.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm wenn du sowas als Dienstleistung anbieten  würdest könnten sich einige Interessenten finden da nicht jeder seine  300€ KH einfach mal mir nichts dir nichts umbaut.  Sonst  sehr schön!  Mal schauen vllt. versuche ich es mal bei meinen  K530.


 
sowas biete ich ja an, allerdings nur so nebenbei also hobby, für bekannte freunde und etwas mundpropaganda 
habe schon einige headsets gemacht.

allerdings nur weils spaß macht, wirklich geld kann man damit nicht verdienen.
da die verbauten komponenten sehr hochwertig sind kommt da halt schon gut was zusammen
~10€ mikrofon + ~5€ Sleeve + ~15€ kabel + ~ 15€ die stecker (hicon) 
da ist man schon bei knapp 50euro nur fürs material... 
und das muss ja auch alles gut aussehen, also ist nichts mit "schnell schnell"^^ trotz routine sitz ich ca 5-7h an einem kopfhörer mod.
da nehm ich dan bei freunden nur ca 30 oder 40 euro fürs machen.. 
und bei 5€ stundenlohn kann ich mal auf arbeit überstunden machen, da würde ich 3x mehr verdienen^^ 
ich machs daher wirklich nur aus hobby weils spaß macht zu modden


----------



## Sync (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> vielleicht hier in der casemod ecke --> ?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/175196-sennheiser-hd598-kopfhoerer-zu-headset-mod.html
> 
> da habe ich mein untouched mod schonmal vorgestellt vor einer weile.
> oder aus dem hifi forum dort hab ich meinen thread auch gepostet.


 
ja genau ausm Hifi  und ein anderer hat mal das Kopfhörer -> Headset Mod - ComputerBase Forum hier gemacht wobei deins wesentlich "professioneller" aussieht


----------



## badnaffy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

@ssirius
dieses kabel hier verwende ich:
MOGAMI Mikrofonkabel



> Das Neglex Miniatur Quad Kabel 2893 überträgt symmetrische Signale über v*ier sauerstofffreie Tonadern*  und unterdrückt damit effektiv die Einstreuung elektromagnetischer  Störsignale. Im Vergleich zu anderen symmetrischen Signalführungen  werden äußere *Störsignale um weitere 15dB verringert*. Die *geringe Kapazität* des Kabels gewährleistet *unverfälschte Transparenz *und *Detailreichtum *des übertragenen Audiosignals.


----------



## ssirius (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

@badnaffy

Danke dir für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Ein paar Sachen sind mir noch nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht kannst du mir da noch weiterhelfen. 

1. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich zu dem von dir geposteten Stecker noch diese Gerätebuchse brauche ?

Gerätebuchse

2. Welchen Durchmesser sollte das Sleeve für das Kopfhörerkabel und für das kleine Stück zum Micro haben ? Ich kann das schwer abschätzen. 

3. Bei Caseking scheints die Sleeves nur 1m lang zu geben. Hast du woanders bestellt ?

4. Wegen dem Mogami Mikrofonkabel. Hast du das Kabel nur fürs Mikro genommen und das serienmäßige KH-Kabel weiterhin drangelassen und dann nur das Sleeve drüber ? 

Sorry für die vielen Fragen.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> sowas biete ich ja an, allerdings nur so nebenbei also hobby, für bekannte freunde und etwas mundpropaganda
> habe schon einige headsets gemacht.
> 
> allerdings nur weils spaß macht, wirklich geld kann man damit nicht verdienen.
> ...


 Für 100er würden das bestimmt viele machen lassen.  Ich meine so ein High-End Hifi KH will man ja nicht als Anfänger gleich putt machen.


----------



## hydro (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



> Für 100er würden das bestimmt viele machen lassen.


Das würde aber das so beliebte Argument, dass ein Hifi KH viel viel viel billiger ist als ein Headset zerstören 

Schönes How To, sollte angepinnt werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



hydro schrieb:


> Das würde aber das so beliebte Argument, dass ein Hifi KH viel viel viel billiger ist als ein Headset zerstören


 Finde das Argument richtig Dumm!
AKG K530 + MikroMod = 160€
08/15 HS = 150€
High End 08/15 HS = 300€
Hmm als richtiger Gamer muss es natürlich das High-End 08/15 HS sein.


----------



## hydro (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Ich weis ja das euch der K530 heilig ist, aber auch das ist nur ein stinknormaler Kopfhörer! Das PC360 von Sennheiser kostet 150€ und basiert auf dem HD448, welcher qualitativ nicht unbedingt unter dem K530 anzusiedeln ist. Ein Superlux ist für seine 20€ vllt gut, aber imo nicht vergleichbar mit einem Headset für 100-120€. 
Ihr glaubt langsam nur noch an die eine große "Wahrheit", die kontinuirlich von einem bestimmten User geprädigt wird.
Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit: "du hast doch noch nie HiFi gehört..."

Edit: Musste wegen grausamen Deutsch korrigiert werden. 
Soll kein Angriff sein, nur mal eine Anregung etwas über den Tellerrand zu schauen.


----------



## badnaffy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



ssirius schrieb:


> @badnaffy
> 
> Danke dir für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> ...



zu 1: ja genau du brauchst buchse + stecker (2pol reicht)

zu 2: 1/8" bzw 3mm   (das mogami hat 4mm durchmesser

zu 3: ich nutze diesen sleeve hier
Flexo Noise Reduction

hier bekommst du auch sleeves am laufenden meter: MDPC-X | Computerveredelung ohne Kompromisse! 

zu 4: nein das kabel ist für beides micro und kopfhörer. 
darum brauchst du ja eins mit 4 adern drinnen weil micro noch dazu kommt 

als lötzin würde ich "audio lot" benutzen, das nutze ich auch.. 
und einen guten lötkolben, denn du musst ja an die driver ran löten.. 
da würd eich jetzt keine ebay lötstation benutzen  driver ist ein empfindliches teil,
ich erde mich auch vorher immer am heizkörper.. man weis ja nie .. sicher ist sicher 

ich habe auch bei mir keine unterbrechung bzw keine einizge lötstelle am kabel. der anfang kommt direkt auf die driver und das ende an den stecker.


----------



## badnaffy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



hydro schrieb:


> Ich weis ja das euch der K530 heilig ist, aber auch das ist nur ein stinknormaler Kopfhörer! Das PC360 von Sennheiser kostet 150€ und basiert auf dem HD448, welcher qualitativ nicht unbedingt unter dem K530 anzusiedeln ist. Ein Superlux ist für seine 20€ vllt gut, aber imo nicht vergleichbar mit einem Headset für 100-120€.
> Ihr glaubt langsam nur noch an die eine große "Wahrheit", die kontinuirlich von einem bestimmten User geprädigt wird.
> Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit: "du hast doch noch nie HiFi gehört..."
> 
> ...



es geht ja auch darum das bei einem originalen headset irgendwann mal schluss ist, da gibts dann keine qualität mehr nach oben.. 
zb das beyer mmx 300... viel zu überteuert.. 
da nehm ich mir ein dt770pro und modde das.. hab dann besseren klang und noch n hunni in der tasche 

mir geht es aber nicht ums geld sparen., das nicht der grund warum ich einen kh modde... sondern weil ich war einzigartiges haben will was spezielles und weil ich meinen lieblingskopfhörer auch zum spielen benutzen will.. 
wenn man so ein einzelstück hat dann ist man da noch mehr stolz drauf als auf einen high end original kh 

wenn jemand zb so ein hd650 sein eigen nennen darf, gibt er das sicher nie wieder her 
Picasa Web Albums - Ryan Thompson - TS_HD580_650
(wobei das im link ein 580 gehäuse ist mit 650er drivern)


----------



## hydro (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Ging auch weniger um dich als um das generelle "beraten" hier im Forum. Mir ist schon klar dass es HiFi KH besser klingt, darum besitze ich auch einen DT770 und 880.
Es ging mehr darum dass es ein Pauschalpreis von 100€ für den Umbau vorgeschlagen wurde, der den Hörer so teuer macht wie ein vergleichbares Headset...
Das MMX 300 basiert auf dem 770 Edition bzw. Manufaktur, welche beiden afaik nichtmehr produziert werden.


----------



## badnaffy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

ich hab mich auch nicht angesprochen gefühlt^^ ich wollte nur mal erwähnen das nicht immer der preis der auslöser ist, das man zum kopfhörer statt headset greift, sondern das es nicht viele gutklingende headsets gibt 
gute kh gibts wie sand am meer.. aber gute headsets kenne ich sehr wenige bis garkeine^^. 
ich habe um die 20headsets ausprobiert und war mit keins zufrieden
ich würde grundsätzlich nie wieder etwas kaufen wo "headset" oder noch schlimmer "gamer headset" drauf steht 

zezüglich umbaupreis:
die 100€ wurden ja nicht von mir vorgeschlagen^^ 
100€ ist klar zu viel, das meinte ich ja damit als ich sagte man kann damit kein geld verdienen.. dann würde es keiner mehr kaufen.. mir machts halt spaß und man wird ja auch mit jedem mod besser 


materialkosten pro mod liegen ca bei 40 + 50€ .. ich würde dann ca 25 bis 30 fürs bauen nehmen.. (was nicht viel ist bei mindestens 5h arbeit)
womit man dann bei ca 65 bis maximal 75 euro wäre.. 

145€ fürs dt770 + 65 umbau =210€  
zeig mir ein vergleichbares headset was besser klingt in der preisklasse


----------



## hydro (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Kann ich dir leider nicht zeigen, bin nicht so bewandert in den hochpreisigen Headsetregionen. Ich habe es auch viel mehr am AKG K530 festgemacht, der mit dem Mod ca. 150€ kostet, wofür man das Sennheiser PC360 bekommen würde. Ich versteh schon das es dir nur um den Spaß geht, es ging mir wie gesagt, eher darum mal darauf hinzuweisen das mehr zu einem Headset gehört als einen 5€ Clip dran zu hängen. Und das diese generelle Aussage Hifi gut, Headset schlecht nicht immer zutrifft, vorallem im Anwendungsbereich Spiele.


----------



## Nocci (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Genauso einen Thread habe ich als Inspiration gebraucht, ich werde mich kommende Woche auch mal dran machen meinem DT880 ein Mikro zu verpassen


----------



## badnaffy (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



hydro schrieb:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht zeigen, bin nicht so bewandert in den hochpreisigen Headsetregionen. Ich habe es auch viel mehr am AKG K530 festgemacht, der mit dem Mod ca. 150€ kostet, wofür man das Sennheiser PC360 bekommen würde. Ich versteh schon das es dir nur um den Spaß geht, es ging mir wie gesagt, eher darum mal darauf hinzuweisen das mehr zu einem Headset gehört als einen 5€ Clip dran zu hängen. Und das diese generelle Aussage Hifi gut, Headset schlecht nicht immer zutrifft, vorallem im Anwendungsbereich Spiele.


 
ok ich verstehe wie du das meinst, in diesem einen fall wird es sicher auch so sein mit dem preis leistungsverhältniss...
aber allgemein ist es leider so das man sehr viel mehr geld bezahlt blos weil "headset" drauf steht, und als dank sind dann meist minderwertige driver verbaut.. 

man kann kopfhörer auch nicht immer unbedingt vergleichen.. was ist gut? was ist schlecht? das ist doch immer subjektiv und jeder hat andere geschmäcker und vorlieben. ich bin der meinung für jede person gibt es genau DEN kopfhörer. der welcher ihm am besten gefällt, von klang, komfort und preis leistung... und genau für solche leute ist so ein mod gedacht. 
wenn man SEINEN kopfhörer schon gefunden hat und rundum zufrieden mit ihm ist, dann ist so ein mod einge gute möglichkeit das einsatzgebiet von seinem kopfhörer zu erweitern ohne das man sich nach was neuen oder anderen umschauen muss 

und natürlich auch weiterhin für leute die was spezielles wollen was keiner weiter hat bzw was es nicht einfach so zu kaufen gibt 


@Nocci  freut mich das ich dich inspirieren konnte  wenn du das dann wirklich machst, wären ein paar fotos deiner arbeit dann sicher sehr interessant


----------



## Nocci (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> @Nocci  freut mich das ich dich inspirieren konnte  wenn du das dann wirklich machst, wären ein paar fotos deiner arbeit dann sicher sehr interessant


 
Wird auf jeden Fall 'ne "light" Variante werden, ich hab ihn noch nicht so lange und möchte zunächst noch keine größeren Modifikationen vornehmen. Aber dass das kleine Zalman Mikro unkontrolliert durch die Gegend fliegt ist auch untragbar, also mal sehen was ich da tun kann. Vor allem im verlinkten CB Thread sind paar interessante Ansätze dabei.


----------



## badnaffy (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

ich habe einige mods mal in einem webalbum zusammen gestellt. 

Picasa Web Albums - Markus Nawrath


----------



## badnaffy (3. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hier mein neues Werk.. 
"Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro Headset"
 ist eine Arbeit für einen User hier aus dem Forum. 
ich finde der pushpull passt perfekt zum gesamtbild des Kopfhörers

hier gehts zum Album mit mehr Fotos:
https://picasaweb.google.com/105094110646792926292/SsiriusDT880




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sipsap (3. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

habe grade nen epischen lego-headsetmod fertig gestellt 

aber leider sind die batterien der kamera alle


----------



## Madz (3. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Oh man, der Dt 880 sieht so richtig genial aus.


----------



## badnaffy (4. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

vielen dank für das positive feedback


----------



## Pravasi (5. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Junge,Junge,...
Einfach grossartig!


----------



## badnaffy (5. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hier mal was neues 
diesmal beidseitige Kabelführung, komplett push-pull und VIABLUE Sleeve.. 
hab mir auch mal was ausgedacht um den schrumpfschlauch an den Y-Weichen weg zu lassen, das sah immer so "gebastelt" aus. 
ich finde das neue kabel so ziemlich perfekt.. 
hier gehts zum Album mit mehr Fotos von dem Mod: Picasa Web Albums - Markus Nawrath - DT770 Push-Pull




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (5. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Sehr coole Sache!


----------



## Nocci (5. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Schick schick!

Wie's der Zufall so will komm ich grade vom Elektro- & Bastellladen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen was ich damit zustande bringe. Wird leider nicht ansatzweise so professionell wie die Mods hier aus dem Thread, aber da der Materialwert nichtmal 10€ beträgt eignet sich das super zum rumprobieren für's erste mal 
Ich schätze morgen sollte ich Zeit finden


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



Nocci schrieb:


> Mal sehen was ich damit zustande bringe.
> Ich schätze morgen sollte ich Zeit finden


 
ich bin gespannt, halt uns auf dem laufenden.. kauf dir aber das nächste mal radiolot zum löten 
ist auch von stannol aber auf einer orangen pappe gewickelt nicht auf einer blauen .. gibts eigentlich überall im baumarkt


----------



## Nocci (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hab ich nicht extra gekauft, hatte mein Mitbewohner noch rumliegen


----------



## ssirius (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Werk..
> *"Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro Headset"*
> ist eine Arbeit für einen User hier aus dem Forum.
> ich finde der pushpull passt perfekt zum gesamtbild des Kopfhörers



Kleine Korrektur. 
"Beyerdynamic DT880 *Edition *Headset" 

Da es sich bei dem DT880 um meinen Kopfhörer handelt, möchte ich mich erstmal ganz herzlich bei "badnaffy" bedanken. 

Die Qualität des Umbaus ist 1A und könnte, auch wenn es sowas direkt ab Hersteller gäbe, nicht besser sein. Eher das Gegenteil. Auch im Detail ist kein Grat oder Minikratzer zu erkennen. Ich bin absolut begeistert.  Die Pushpullstecker in silber passen perfekt zum sowieso eher technischen Look des DT880. 

Ursprünglich hatte ich ja mal vor mir den MMX300 zu kaufen. Da mir der DT880 Edition klanglich aber viel besser gefällt (ich hatte vorher u.a. auch den DT770 gehört, welcher ja sehr ähnlich zum MMX300 sein soll) und ich eben nicht nur damit spiele, sondern auch Musik damit höre, ist der Umbau von "badnaffy" für mich die Optimallösung gewesen. Die Lösung mit einem ansteckbaren Micro (z.B. Zalman) gefällt mir nicht. Ist mir zu unpraktisch und sieht mir zu sehr nach Bastellösung aus.

Ich selbst hätte es mit Sicherheit niemals in dieser Perfektion hinbekommen, zumal es mir am nötigen Lötwerkzeug und der Fähigkeit vernünftig zu löten, fehlt. 

Ich muss übrigens an der Stelle nochmal "badnaffy" sehr loben. Die Kommunikation vor und während der ganzen Aktion war sehr gut und wie schon erwähnt die Qualität der Arbeit war/ist absolut top ! Der ganze Vorgang dauerte (incl. Versand Hin-und Zurück !) nur 5 Tage.

Ich bin wirklich sehr sehr glücklich mit dem Teil. Es ist eine echte Aufwertung schon alleine wegen des Mogami-Kabels. 

Danke nochmal.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocci (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Soooo, dann will ich mal mein Tagwerk präsentieren (vorläufige Version 1.0):
_


Vorsicht hochproffesionelle Aufnahmen von unnachahmlich perfekt ausgeführter Arbeit!_

Das erste mal in meinem Leben gelötet...dachte so schwer kann das nich  sein, aber dass ich keinen Kurzschluss hingemurkst hab war sicherlich  auch Glück XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schön mit Heißkleber zugeschmoddert, soll ja auch halten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem erfolgreichen Funktionstest mit Pfeifenreiniger umschlungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmmm Moment mal, irgendwas stimmt da nicht so ganz bei der Reihenfolge...zum Glück noch vor dem Löten bemerkt XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schrumpfschlauch drum und ordentlich mit dem Fön draufbrezeln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tadaaa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht besonders schön aber allemal besser als das doofe kleine Zalman Mic das sich die ganze Zeit verselbständigt hatte...

Das einzige Problem das ich damit im Moment habe ist...


Spoiler



...dass es nichtmehr geht XD 
Bis zum kurz vor Ende ging es noch, als ich dann noch so ein paar Haare  vom Pfeifenreiniger mit dem Feuerzeug abgeflammt habe, muss es dem Mikro  wohl zu heiß geworden sein <.<



Pro:
-billig! (wenn man den Kopfhörer weglässt  )

Materialkosten:

2.25€ : 3m Kabel
1.95€ : Mikrofonzelle
0.60€ : 2,5mm Klinke Stecker
0.60€ : 2,5mm Klinke Buchse
0.60€ : 3,5mm Klinke Stecker
2,20€ : Schrumpfschlauch, ca. 1m
1,79€ : Chenille-Draht, 10 Stk (= Pfeifenreiniger)

=9,99€

Werkzeug sollte man natürlich haben^^;

Contra:
-net besonders hübsch

*


Ausblick:*

Ich werde noch qualitativ bessere Stecker verlöten (kratzt wenn man etwas dran rüttelt), davon einer gewinkelt, sodass ich mir den oberen Kabelbinder auf jeden Fall sparen kann und das Teil auch wirklich abnehmbar ist. Generell gefallen mir die Kabelbinder nicht, wollte ggf mit Schrumpfschlauch arbeiten, aber als non-invasive Maßnahme ist das leider nicht möglich, da der Stecker am KH zu dick ist...vielleicht finde ich ja noch einen mit deutlich besserem Schrumpfverhältnis. Mal sehen was mir noch so einfällt bis ich nächste Woche wieder Lust habe mich nochmal dran zu setzen


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

@Badnaffy

Könntest du daß auch mit meinem AKG K601 machen? Wenn ja, wieviel kostet mich der Spaß?


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Madz, ein AKG K601 hab ich noch nie in den Händen gehabt, habe mir gerade Bilder angeschaut, das könnte sehr sehr eng darin werden. 
Wenn dann müsste man ja die Anschlüsse fürs Mic und fürs Kabel an die Stelle machen wo auch das originale Kabel rein geht. 
also an dem kleinen Teller ziemlich nahe der Mitte.. Wenn es funzt bzw passt würde es aber sehr geil aussehen.. 
fast wie beim Sennheiser HD800 wo die Stecker auch ziemlich nahe der Mitte angebracht sind und nicht unten am Kopfhörer.. 
(btw: das HD800 hat auch Lemo Pushpullstecker verbaut, nur eine etwas andere form als meine, bauart und Marke sind aber gleich)

Madz hast du vielleicht irgendwo Bilder wie ein K601 auseinandergebaut aussieht? Damit ich mir mal das Innenleben anschauen kann, 
dann kann ich gut abschätzen ob genug Platz drinnen ist für die Stecker.
So Gehäuse technisch wäre das alles machbar mit dem Mod und null Problem.. kommt nur drauf an wieviel Platz drinnen ist.. 
denn an den Drivern will ich nicht rumfeilen und rumbauen die müssen immer Original bleiben.. 
denn ein optisch hochwertiges Headset nützt ja nichts wenn es dann nichtmehr genau so klingt wie vorher.. 

Wegen Preis:
Das modden kostet bei mir immer gleich
40€ + Material, da kommts dann drauf an was du haben willst.. 
welche Stecker, wieviel kabellänge usw..


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Nein, leider habe ich kein passendes Foto. Die Materialien sollten möglichst hochwertig sein, also es darf ruhig etwas kosten.


----------



## Sync (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Da ich im moment nichts zu tun hab google ich jeden sch**ss 
Replacing the cable on an AKG k601
Hau ich mal rein.. vll hilfts ja


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Madz das hier ist die PushPullbuchse die da rein muss fürs micro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von gehäuse außenkante geht die buchse also ca 20,58mm ins gehäuse rein, da kann man dann nochmal ca 3mm zurechnen wegen den lötstellen hinten.. 
ich brauche von außenkante also ca 3cm platz nach innen


ich habe dieses bild hier gefunden, das ist sehr ussagekräftig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dazu hätte ich ein paar fragen.
1: kannst du mal bitte nachmessen wie dick genau der ring ist, also nicht der umfang sondern wie weit er raus steht.
ich brauche mindestens 1,5cm 
2: das schwarze dort in der mitte drinnen, ist das schon der driver oder noch eine abdeckung di davor kommt?
3: die siehst ja die 2 löcher wo der gitter drauf was. kannst du da mal bitte messen wieviel platz ich habe von der fläche mit den löchern bis zum driveranfang


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

ich brauche diese 2 maße hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kann ich dir sagen obs geht


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hmm, ich sehe gerade keine Möglichkeit den Kopfhörer zu öffnen. Hast du eine Idee?


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



Madz schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sehe gerade keine Möglichkeit den Kopfhörer zu öffnen. Hast du eine Idee?



guck mal hier, ist ganz easy
K601\701 bass increase mod (also applicable to k501, 500 etc..)

ich würde aber nicht wie er 2 metallspitzen zum öffenen nehemen, da wäre mir das risiko eines kratzers zu gross.. 
nimm einfach 2 zahnstocher, das holz ist weicher als metal


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Na, toll... in meinem Haushalt findet sich kein passendes Werkzeug.


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



Nocci schrieb:


> Tadaaa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nocci nimms mir nicht über aber ich musste voll lachen wo ich das gesehen habe^^ 
das sieht ein wenig.. naja.. komisch aus^^ 
also wenn du einfach nur ein mic dran haben willst und deinen kh untouched lassen willst.. also nichts drann bohren oder schrauben willst, aber es trotzdem halbwegs anständig aussehen soll.... dann hol dir einfach so ein magnet mic hier.. 
die metalplatte klebst du an deinen kh und kannst dann jederzeit das micro dran klicken wen du es brauchst 
ich habe einen guten freund der baut die dinger selber.. wenn du willst vermittel ich euch 
hier so sehen die aus: (das mic hät dann der magnet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



Madz schrieb:


> Na, toll... in meinem Haushalt findet sich kein passendes Werkzeug.



habt ihr keine zahnstocher da? oder so holz spieße für aperitifs


----------



## Madz (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Nein, so etwas besitze ich leider nicht.


----------



## badnaffy (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

alternativ könntest du auch einfach nur kurz doppelseitiges klebeband auf den deckel kleben, dann deine handfläche fest draufdrücken und nach links drehen.. und hoffen das der reibungswiederstand vom klebenand stark genug ist das es sich öffnet.. das ist ja nur drauf gedreht das teil, müsste also gehen...
drück aber nicht zu fest drauf , ich will nicht schuld sein wenn du es eindrückst 

edit: oder nimm ein rutschfestes gummituch


----------



## Nocci (6. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> nocci nimms mir nicht über aber ich musste voll lachen wo ich das gesehen habe^^
> das sieht ein wenig.. naja.. komisch aus^^


 
Sieht in der Tat noch sehr "kreativ" aus 

Ist ja wie gesagt auch nur mal der erste Versuch gewesen und war ganz interessant um mal zu sehen was so geht, was so richtig kacke aussieht usw, alles unter der Vorraussetzung möglichst höhe Funktionalität zum möglichst kleinen Preis.


----------



## badnaffy (7. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



Elembry schrieb:


> wie viel kostet ein mod von dir ?



in der regel 40euro + material. und da kommts dann drauf an was du für komponenten wünscht, 
welche stecker, wie lang das kabel...usw

den dt770 bausatz aus dem anderen thread würde ich für 60 euro abgeben. das sind in etwa die materialkosten.
will an dem ding nichts verdienen, das liegt hier nur rum.


----------



## Elembry (7. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

ok 
kann man den dann teoretisch einfach bei dir bestellen also sagen wir 200€ für den dt770 mod? 
oder muss ich dir erst den kopfhörer shcickenb?


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

bisher haben mir die leute immer den kh geschickt.. ich kann den aber auch kaufen... 
aber ich lege das geld nicht aus^^ nacher sitz ich auf den kopfhörer ^^  

ich hab auch noch einen kompletten dt770 hier, da fehlen nur die driver, die hab ich einen freund verkauft weil der seine geschrottet hat..  du müsstest mir also nur 2 driver schicken und ich bau dir die hier rein.. ich würde es dann so verkaufen das du mit deinen 200 euro auch hin kommst.. das kriegen wir schon hin 
ich glaub ein driver kostet bei beyerdynamic 45euro oder so.. weis nicht genau..


----------



## Madz (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Dein Einsatz in allen Ehren, aber mir missflaellt es sehr, dass du ihn mehr oder weniger zum "Taubkauf" verleitest.


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

wie bitte? ich höre ja wohl nicht richtig.. vieleicht erstmal alles durchlesen ehe du sowas äußerst!! 



badnaffy schrieb:


> also mein mod ist sehr gut und ne gute wahl, *WENN* dir der dt770 zusagt.. das ist ja die grosse frage..
> ich will dir hier ja nicht blind einen kopfhörer andrehen nur weil ich damit dann mein mod los werde
> ich finde den dt770 sehr geil und viele viele andere auch.. ich würde ihn jederzeit uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen.
> *ABER*: du soltest ihn eventuell trotzdem vorher mal probehören..
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/185153-gaming-headset-3.html#post3618201


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

omg sorry


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

also bei mir sehe ich deine vorherigen posts alle noch.. welcher ist denn weg?


----------



## Madz (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> wie bitte? ich höre ja wohl nicht richtig.. vieleicht erstmal alles durchlesen ehe du sowas äußerst!!


Ich habe das schon gelesen, aber irgendwie scheint die Nachricht bei ihm nicht angekommen zu sein.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

und wie kön nte man wenn man einen haben wollen würde bei die melden?


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

die kannst mit mir auch über pn (private nachricht) weiter reden 
ich schick dir eine dann kannst du auf antworten gehen^^


----------



## Madz (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

So, ich hab mir das Modmic bestellt. Mal sehen, wie lange die Lieferung dauert.


----------



## Elembry (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

berichte dann wie des so ist  ;D
schaut ja sehr nice aus^^


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

madz was zahlst du insgesammt incl versand? ist ja in deutschland nicht erhältlich oder? 
ich bin gespannt


----------



## Madz (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Umgerechnet ~33,50€. Im Luxx haben es auch ein paar bestellt, nachdem ich den Link gepostet habe.


----------



## badnaffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

ich hab schon rausgefunden was er für komponenten verwendet.. man könnte es für ca 15 euro nachbauen.. selbst den gezackten magneten gibts genau so zu kaufen wie er das anbietet..


----------



## Madz (8. November 2011)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Interessant.. erzähl mir bitte mehr!


----------



## Kartman17 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Ich kann mich nur bedanken der Threat hat mich soeben zu einem K530 full Mod inspiriert 
Mal sehen ob ich das genau so gut hinkrieg wie manch anderer hier.

@badanaffy: Wo hast du eigentlich die Hicon y-Weichen her? Hab nur die Klinkenstecker gefunden. 

Außerdem frag ich mich ob das Kabel mit dem Sleeve und allem nicht zu schwer wird. 
Da es das Mogami scheinbar nicht in bezahlbaren mengen gibt, hab ich vor dieses Kabel zu verwenden Sommer Cable Square 4Core MkII Highflex
welches mit 6,5mm außendurchmesser schon relativ massiv zu sein scheint?


----------



## badnaffy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



Kartman17 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur bedanken der Threat hat mich soeben zu einem K530 full Mod inspiriert
> Mal sehen ob ich das genau so gut hinkrieg wie manch anderer hier.
> 
> @badanaffy: Wo hast du eigentlich die Hicon y-Weichen her? Hab nur die Klinkenstecker gefunden.
> ...



hi, also das sommer cable würd ich nicht nehmen.. auf keinen fall...vieeelllll zu dick... 
selbst ohne sleeve wäre mir das zu schwer und zu starr.. 
wieviel mogami brauchst du denn? ich hab vieleicht noch was rumliegen 

den hicon y-stecker gibts nicht zu kaufen, den habe ich selber hergestellt aus einem hicon 3,5mm maxi plug. 
mit dremel, tausender schleifpapier und viele stunden arbeit^^ 
davon hab ich auch noch einen rumliegen, also wenn du was brauchst können wir uns bestimmt einigen.. 
da ich nicht mehr aktiv headsets modde, brauch ich das ganze zeug nicht mehr.. ich hab auch noch geile palic stecker (3,5mm) mit 24 karat erchtvergoldung


----------



## Kartman17 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> hi, also das sommer cable würd ich nicht nehmen.. auf keinen fall...vieeelllll zu dick...
> selbst ohne sleeve wäre mir das zu schwer und zu starr..
> wieviel mogami brauchst du denn? ich hab vieleicht noch was rumliegen
> 
> ...





Schade das du nicht mehr moddest deine HS sind ein echter hingucker 

Hast übrigens gerade ne pm bekommen


----------



## badnaffy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

hi, mods mache ich nicht mehr, leider keine zeit mehr dazu.  aber mein headset steht zum verkauf 

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm with PushPull and Mic Mod | XMarket

ich werde es die tage auch hier im forum reinstellen und hier im markt anbieten, 
vieleicht findet sich ja wer der das haben will 
https://plus.google.com/photos/105094110646792926292/albums/5671464671356056961


----------



## zøtac (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Sieht echt Klasse aus. Mal schaun ob ich das meinem DT770 Pro auch antun kann


----------



## badnaffy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

nur mut  das beyer lässt sich relativ leicht modden.... 
die sennis sind da schon komplizierter zwecks platzmangel usw^^ 
und akg is noch komplizierter... aber beyer brauchst du keine angst haben, solange du nicht 2 total linke hände hast und etwas handwerkliches geschick mitbringst ist das wirklich machbar 

ich hab auch noch 2 fertig gemodete kh schalen vom dt770 hier rumliegen, wenn du deine unangetastet lassen willst oder was zum üben brauchst, sag bescheid dann 
ich hab auch noch n komplettes zerlegtes dt770 hier nur ohne driver... 
also wenn du für den fall der fälle doch was beschädigst oder so, dann kann ich dir fast alles für kleine kasse zukommen lassen


----------



## zøtac (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Okay gut zu wissen 
Eine Frage: Was sind das genau für Stecker/Buchsen die du in der Ohrmuschel versenkt hast? Ich hab so was ums verrecken nicht gefunden..

Mfg


----------



## badnaffy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



zøtac schrieb:


> Okay gut zu wissen
> Eine Frage: Was sind das genau für Stecker/Buchsen die du in der Ohrmuschel versenkt hast? Ich hab so was ums verrecken nicht gefunden..
> 
> Mfg



das sind pushpull stecker von lemo

https://www.distrelec.de/kabelstecker-b-serie-4pol/lemo/fgg-0b-304-clad52/118581

https://www.distrelec.de/gerätebuchse-b-serie-4pol/lemo/egg-0b-304-cll/116245


----------



## zøtac (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*



badnaffy schrieb:


> das sind pushpull stecker von lemo
> 
> https://www.distrelec.de/kabelstecker-b-serie-4pol/lemo/fgg-0b-304-clad52/118581
> 
> https://www.distrelec.de/gerätebuchse-b-serie-4pol/lemo/egg-0b-304-cll/116245


 Dank dir
Ich werd erstmal nur nen Modulares Kabel dran machen, wenn ichs Schaff post ich hier Bilder, wenn nicht... dann brauch ich deine Ersatzteile


----------



## badnaffy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

die pushpulls sind auch arsch teuer, die lohnen fast kaum, die preise auf distrilec sind auch noch ohne mwst. und ohne versand das kommt da noch drauf... wenn du beidseitige verkabelung hast an einem kh + micro, dann brauchste ja 3 stecker davon. da bist du schon fast bei 130 euro nur für die drei stecker^^


----------



## Kartman17 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Soo ich hab soeben meinen AKG K530 Full-mod fertig gestellt und mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Sämtliches Material sowie Tipps hab ich freundlicherweise von badnaffy bekommen. Vielen dank nochmal 

Verbaut wurde:
- Mogami 2893 Kabel
- Hicon Klinkenstecker sowie Buchse mit Schraubverschluss fürs Mikrofon
- Ein zur Y-Weiche umgebauter Hicon Stecker mady by badnaffy  
- 2 Palic klinkenstecker mit 24 karat echtvergoldung
- Sleeve von Viablue
- Kleber und Schrumpfschlauch

Und das Mikro stamm von meinem alten Creative Fatal1ty Headset. Das fand ich schon immer gut wegen dem gut biegsamen Mikrofonarm und der guten Sprachqualität.

Ich hoffe es gefällt. Ich für meinen teil bin technisch sowie optisch sehr zufrieden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pravasi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Schon schön.


----------



## badnaffy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

@Kartman17 

jetzt erst gesehen, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
hast das kabel rumgedreht und mein y-kh kabel als y-klinkenkabel benutzt, oder hast das neu gemacht?


----------



## Kartman17 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Nee habs einfach rumgedreht
Musste dann zwar nur die Leiter anders als geplant ranlöten was ja aber im endeffekt aufs selbe raus kommt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hi,

sehr schöner Thread. Hast du vielleicht auch Fotos von innen? Weil ich habe folgendes vor:

Ich will nämlich in die Ohrmuschel ein Loch boren und von innen ein 3.5-Klinke-Verlängerungskabel dadurch machen. Also dass es zur hälfte in der Ohrmuschel ist und zur hälfte draußen. Da kommt dann mein Mic von meinem alten Creative Fatal1ty Headset ran. 

Meinst du da ist genug Platz im KH?

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## Kartman17 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hi,

ich geh einfach mal davon aus das du mich meinst 

Bilder von innen hab ich leider keine. Allerdings kann ich dir versichern das da sehr viel platz drin ist. 
So ganz verstanden hab ich das jetzt aber nicht willste 2 Löcher reinbohren und dann an einem das Klinke-verlängerungskabel rein und am anderen dann den stecker raus ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Ich meinte zwar badnaffy aber wenn du mir auch antworten kannst ist das doch auch sehr gut 

Ich will das so machen wie beim Full-Mod vom DT770 Pro, nur dass halt ein Klinke-Verlängerungskabel aus dem Loch im KH kommt.  Ich muss dann nur noch wen finden, der mir den Klinkestecker wieder anlötet. Oder ist das Loch,  wo auch das Kabel vom KH rauskommt, breit genug um den so druchzukriegen?


----------



## Kartman17 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Achso hab mich irgendwie angesprochen gefühlt 

wirklich ahnung hab ich (bisher) nur vom AKG K530. Wenn du nen anderen KH benutzt kann dich badnaffy wohl besser beraten.

Ich denk aber nicht das irgend ein Klinkenstecker durch die KH-Kabel öffnung passt. Zumal du dann ja auch 2 Kabel da durch führen müsstest


----------



## NUKEE21 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Ich würde gerne mein dt770 pro modden lassen. Wird die Dienstleistungen noch angeboten?


----------



## JaGGer_Jack (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Hi Leute,

ist das Modden mit nem Sony MDR 7506 möglich, bzw. hat das schon jemand gemacht?

MfG


----------



## CSOger (25. August 2014)

*AW: [How to] Headphone to Headset mod... diverse Möglichkeiten.. unterschiede..*

Sry...kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## PATRIOT1871 (18. November 2020)

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen. Der TE verwendet für das Mikrofon aus Beitrag 11 anscheinend ein 4-poligen Anschluss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste das nicht eigentlich ein 2-poliger sein?


----------



## JackA (18. November 2020)

Ja, normal reicht dir fürs Mikro ein 2poiger Stecker, es kommt nur drauf an, ob...
1. Es überhaupt einen 2poligen gibt
2. Ob der 4polige nicht sogar günstiger ist als der 2polige ist


----------



## PATRIOT1871 (18. November 2020)

@JackA 

2-Polig:
Stecker = 25,06
Buchse = 16,32

4-Polig:
Stecker = 27,61
Buchse = 18,74


----------



## PATRIOT1871 (18. November 2020)

Oder muss das Mikrofonkabel doch 3-Polig sein? Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Mikrofone immer symmetrisch sind.


----------

